# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Куда инвестировать сбережения

## Ната

Рынок аренды, особенно краткосрочной, в настоящее время переживает не лучшие времена. Однако даже в нашей стране опыт двух последних десятилетий подсказывает, что именно этот сегмент рынка оживает и стабилизируется одним из первых, поскольку спрос на жилье есть и находится в приоритете всегда. Как грамотно инвестировать в недвижимость читай здесь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## LG|IvanM

Возьму на заметку.

----------

